# NetworkManager Help

## SDNick484

I'm trying to get NetworkManager working in Gnome however the nm-applet keeps saying my Wireless Networks is in the "device not ready" state.  I see the following in the log:

<<<<<

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  modem-manager is now available

(NetworkManager:1079): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_error_free: assertion `error != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2008 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager: <info>  Found wlan radio killswitch rfkill0 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:03:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver <unknown>)

NetworkManager: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager: Ignoring insecure configuration file '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0'

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier is OFF

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'e1000e')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: Added default wired connection 'Auto eth0' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0/net/eth0

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwlagn')

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): now managed

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): bringing up device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: supplicant_interface_acquire: assertion `mgr_state == NM_SUPPLICANT_MANAGER_STATE_IDLE' failed

 * status: started

NetworkManager: <WARN>  default_adapter_cb(): bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

NetworkManager: <info>  Trying to start the supplicant...

>>>>>

This is on an Intel 5300 WiFi card.  Connecting to access points using wpa_supplicant from the command line works without issue.

<<<<<

# emerge -pv dbus policykit networkmanager nm-applet wpa_supplicant

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.3.0-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/policykit-0.9-r1  USE="bash-completion pam -doc (-selinux) -zsh-completion" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.1  USE="dbus gnutls* readline ssl wps* -debug -eap-sim -fasteap -madwifi -qt4 (-ps3)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/networkmanager-0.8  USE="avahi bluetooth dhclient dhcpcd doc gnutls nss -connection-sharing -resolvconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8  USE="bluetooth -debug" 0 kB

>>>>>

----------

## SDNick484

Re-emerging wpa_supplicant then restarting dbus seem to have solved my issue.

At this point, NetowrkManager is working.  

The following init scripts are disabled: net.wlan0, dhcpcd, wpa_supplicant

I did run: "rfkill unblock all", but I'm not certain it was required.

----------

## mwallace

Hi,

i'm suffering from the same issue under KDE. Already recompiled wpa_supplicant, dbus and NetworkManager to no avail. Do you have a clue what could have started this? it must be something that's not related to a package install/removal directly.

Cheers,

Chris

----------

## Rexilion

 *mwallace wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> i'm suffering from the same issue under KDE. Already recompiled wpa_supplicant, dbus and NetworkManager to no avail. Do you have a clue what could have started this? it must be something that's not related to a package install/removal directly.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...

 

So it seem your problem is not related. If I were you I would open a new thread so your problem will get more exposure   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mwallace

After further checking I found out that it is indeed independent of KDE. cnetworkmanager does not show me connections either. All interfaces are shown as "unmanaged". So I'd be happy if we could narrow this down.

----------

## Rexilion

 *mwallace wrote:*   

> After further checking I found out that it is indeed independent of KDE. cnetworkmanager does not show me connections either. All interfaces are shown as "unmanaged". So I'd be happy if we could narrow this down.

 

I assume you didn't open a new thread, so therefore I'm posting my help here.

Okay, do this (open a terminal and become root):

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop
```

now do:

```
/usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon
```

Please post the *complete* output of the last command  :Smile:  .

----------

## mwallace

Here we go:

```

NetworkManager --no-daemon

NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  Trying to start the modem-manager...

(NetworkManager:26985): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_error_free: assertion `error != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2008 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager: <info>  Found wlan radio killswitch rfkill0 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/0000:07:00.0/ssb0:0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver <unknown>)

NetworkManager: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager: Ignoring insecure configuration file '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0'

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier is ON

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'tg3')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'b43')

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

 * status: started

NetworkManager: <WARN>  default_adapter_cb(): bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

NetworkManager: <info>  modem-manager is now available

NetworkManager: <info>  Trying to start the supplicant...

NetworkManager: <info>  (wlan0): supplicant manager state:  down -> idle

```

Does not look too bad per se. Yet I get anly "unmanaged" in cnetworkmanager and knetworkmanager. I'm recompiling system in the background after reading this bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/212724

I AM using "--as-needed" in my LDFLAGS, yet a recompile of dbus, HAL, wpa_supplicant and NM without this flag did not help.

Chris

----------

## mwallace

Ok, i still can't quite believe it but after trying lots of different things (and re-emerging system) I found the root of the issue:

a remaining /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state file which was probably left over from a session before led to NM no longer claiming the devices. I found that with the help of strace.

HTH and thanks for all the hints.

Cheers,

Chris

----------

## FritzSolms

Referring to SDNick484's post. "rfkill unblock all" did it for me

----------

## jago25_98

I think it would be a good idea to find out where network-manager stores it's config files. For example, I have it running on my server but I can't see what it's doing when I ssh in - what the settings are

----------

## FritzSolms

Hi. The problem in my case seemed to be the driver of my wireless card returning an invalid state to rflkill. RFkill is used to query and change the state of radio devices (e.g., whether the device is switched on or not). I ultimately switched off rfkill support in my kernel (2.6.35-r4) in order to not have a problem with my wireless card on reboot.

----------

